# Any Thornley fans here?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ian has some new tunes at his myspace site, pretty good stuff. 

If any of you go to the fan sites or anything, any idea why this new cd is taking so long? It's been over 6 years since the first cd. Maybe he's making Boston's second cd, I'll be in my forties before it comes out.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Got the first one and enjoyed it until the radio stations played the singles to death. Had to shelve it. Might be about time to take it out again and give it good listen. As far as the new album goes, I thought they were done. Guess we'll wait and see...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I first heard about thornley through The Big Dirty Band, He(Ian)'s in there.
They're pretty good. Not too known on this side of the country though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

well...the good news is this...

the new album is supposed to be release prior to the end of september...with a new single dropping shortly!!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Definitely a fan........just hope this album isn't too radio friendly. I hope the album has some of those longer jams he does. I like that acoustic song he had on myspace....Just To Know I Can. People seem to like it when I play it around the camp fire and at parties. 

J


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea thats a pretty sweet song!

i like good son and my heart is...great tunes!

some of the new songs they are playing live are killer too !


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

New Thornley song here;

http://thornleyfans.proboards29.com/index.cgi

There's also a new song at Ian's Myspace page, but that's been there for a couple of months.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

someone mentioned today on the thornleyfans website that the new single is to drop on NOV 10, 2008


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the new album is streaming online...

Thornley - Tiny Pictures
http://getmusic.ca/ecards/thornley/htzfm/


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> the new album is streaming online...
> 
> Thornley - Tiny Pictures
> http://getmusic.ca/ecards/thornley/htzfm/


Just giving it a listen now. So far it sounds pretty good. I really liked Big Wreck and was a bit underwhelmed with Thornley's last album. It was ok but too generic for my tastes especially when compared to the BW stuff. 
When I heard he signed with 604 records I was worried his next effort would be another Nickelback clone (like Theory of a Deadman) but it appears he's kept his unique voice. Only 3 songs in so far and I may just pick this one up!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I love Big Wreck and liked what I heard of the last Thornley album but this....I'm only 3 songs in but I'm struggling to get through it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think its pretty decent...of course, the stream doesn't exactly do it audio justice...


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

Listened to it a few times..........and very disappointed. I was afraid he would take the total pop/commercial route........damn.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Youtube video of my favourite tune from the cd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgeMvFIqyTc


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Picked up the new album and I am not crazy about it. There is some nice guitar solo's on it but a little to much pop for me. I miss Big Wreck.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I like this cd alot. 

It took me a few listens, but I think it's alot better than the last cd (and I liked that). 

There's more variety to these songs; excellent guitar playing, lots of different tones and great vocals. 

A few songs are reminiscent of Big Wreck.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The arrangements and guitar work are pretty decent, but the lyrics...man! They're abysmal! I really dug Big Wreck, but Thornley's two solo efforts are both kinda meh for me.kqoct


----------

